# no color



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

My 3 RBP's have very little red. Even on there fins, Are they sick or unhappy or are they just not the brightest fish in the lake.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

thanks for all the reply's, started feeding hikari chichlid pelets for enhancing color and it has replied.

is 7.2 ph too high


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

I believe that 7.2 would be perfect.

I have very hard water (unfortunately), it's upwards to 8.5+. I've had my 4 6-7" rb's for close to a month, and their color seems fine.

What else do you feed your p's? What is your water temperature? What are the rest of the water parameters?

Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My wild reds dont have great color and I feed shrimp to bring it out. It just depends on the fish, I would not worry about it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

if they lose all colour then you can have your self a gohst piranha


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

my P's they Change color like moring(normal) then night they become more (darker)


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

all they eat is feeders and the pellets, i tried freeze dried krill but they have shown no interest. All the other parameters are fine. Just got a whole test kit yesterday. Does anyone know about the GH and KH, i know nothing about them, are they that important. My water temp is 81.


----------

